# piedmont



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone been to peidmont lately???? Its our back up plan if the waves are to high at erie. Any recent water temps? Will try our old favorite spots lookin for eyes,bass,and muskie. Just wondering how its been this yr. never really read any reports for it anymore?
Thanks
Bobby


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Most people have said it's pretty dead during the summer but with temps cooling down it could be turning on. Could have some pretty good luck on eyes and bass, both sm or lm. I'd say it's worth a try. I wanted to give it a try Sunday but my buddies want to try Seneca Lake. Good luck if you go.


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

I fished there Saturday evening and Sunday morning and evening. Water temps were around 88 at Indian Run, and about 82 down by the dam. Caught a few small bass, they weren't real agressive, and missed a Muskie that hit my crankbait as I was pulling it out of the water. I would think that, with the cool air this week, the fishing should start to turn on soon. Good luck!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks a bunch guys!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I never did make it. We ended up fishing more local lakes. Still would be interested to read some reports as the weater starts cooling! Im going to try and make it down some saterday on october(any saterday the waves are gonna be to high at erie). 
It can be a super hot lake especially after the water cools.
Bobby


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I will be down there for sure Bobby once there is ice, had a blast there last year! Might try to make a trip before the ice too.


----------

